# Last Weekend



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Camped here









Fished here









Caught these









That is all.

John


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

That looks absolutely spectacular! Sounds like a great weekend. Where is this?


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

So bee-yoo-tee-ful it hurts! I didn't know anything looked that good this side of the pearly gates.









I want to learn fly-fishing. Is that how you caught that trout?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Chasgirl said:


> So bee-yoo-tee-ful it hurts! I didn't know anything looked that good this side of the pearly gates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California is more than concrete and palm trees.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice photos!

Do you think that little trout is going to be enough for 60 people this weekend, or did you eat it already?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry, C&R.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Man, sorry you had to suffer through all that, how did you manage?








(Nah, I'm not jealous just cuz' there aren't any mountains in Michigan







)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah but you got the Au Sable.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry you had such a miserable weekend but as they say..'a bad day of fishing is better than a good day doing yard work'


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Yeah but you got the Au Sable.


True, a fly fisherman's wonderland.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

h2oman said:


> So bee-yoo-tee-ful it hurts! I didn't know anything looked that good this side of the pearly gates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California is more than concrete and palm trees.








[/quote]

Okay, h2oman, I give. Maybe it's just late and my eyes are tired, but what is that a picture of? (I have a feeling I'm gonna feel really dumb for asking.)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb (but not too far) and say it's the fly which assisted to catch the trout that was let go. (readers digest large print version)


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

John,
Just got back this eve from the Bishop Area. Caught 34 on Sat in about 3 hours and 41 on Sun. in about 4 hours on the upper Owens.

I saw a OB TT headed south into Bishop as I was headed up to North Lake.... Was that you ?

Wes


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy...that didn't suck much!!! Nice photos!! Looks great!!!

Eric


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

W Podboy said:


> John,
> Just got back this eve from the Bishop Area. Caught 34 on Sat in about 3 hours and 41 on Sun. in about 4 hours on the upper Owens.
> 
> I saw a OB TT headed south into Bishop as I was headed up to North Lake.... Was that you ?
> ...


I camped in Mammoth so it wasn't me. But, I was on the Upper O right at Crowley all day Friday and Saturday.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

h2oman said:


> John,
> Just got back this eve from the Bishop Area. Caught 34 on Sat in about 3 hours and 41 on Sun. in about 4 hours on the upper Owens.
> 
> I saw a OB TT headed south into Bishop as I was headed up to North Lake.... Was that you ?
> ...


I camped in Mammoth so it wasn't me. But, I was on the Upper O right at Crowley all day Friday and Saturday.
[/quote]

I most likely walked past you on Sat ! I fished from below Crowley to above the monument !!!

It was an spectacular weekend for me !!!!

Wes


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

W Podboy said:


> John,
> Just got back this eve from the Bishop Area. Caught 34 on Sat in about 3 hours and 41 on Sun. in about 4 hours on the upper Owens.
> 
> I saw a OB TT headed south into Bishop as I was headed up to North Lake.... Was that you ?
> ...


I camped in Mammoth so it wasn't me. But, I was on the Upper O right at Crowley all day Friday and Saturday.
[/quote]

I most likely walked past you on Sat ! I fished from below Crowley to above the monument !!!

It was an spectacular weekend for me !!!!

Wes
[/quote]

Where' the pics dude?


----------

